# Game Thread: Thursday Feb. 1st vs Lakers



## Pacers Fan

Fanciness and overall effort are on strike until we win a game.

7:00 PM
Conseco Fieldhouse
FSNMW

Starters:

Pacers- Johnson/Jackson/Granger/Croshere/Harrison

Lakers- Parker/Bryant/Odom/Brown/Mihm

Injuries:

Pacers- 

Jonathan Bender (Knees)
Jeff Foster (Back)
Jamaal Tinsley (Elbow)
Jermaine O'Neal (Groin)

Lakers-

Slava Medvedenko (Back)
Laron Profit (Achilles)
Ronny Turiaf (Heart)

Key Matchup: Kobe Bryant vs Stephen Jackson/everyone

Pacers 96
Lakers 92


----------



## Jermaniac Fan

Pacers 99, Lakers 98


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Indy 95- Lakes 89...

Peja leads all scores, DG continues to wow...

We finally win!!!


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## thekid

Same thing I said when the Lakers played the Knicks yesterday, who's going to guard Kobe? At least Indy can do better than NY since they have a couple guys in Freddie Jones and Granger to try and slow Kobe down. I'm quite sure Smush won't get abused the same way Anthony Johnson took it to him the last time these teams met. Indy's bench has the capability to be a pivotal factor here.


----------



## Banjoriddim

I would really like to see this one  , but I guess life is unfair this time...
I hope watching and playing against Kobe wont harm S-Jax's I mean he allready shooting to much with awful shot selectione and is selfis as hell, and damn hes skill set isn't even on the same planet compered to Kobe's and hes selfisness doesn't have any excuses and... I am bit stressed out today, sorry guys.

Well I'll say:
Pacers 105
Lakers 103


----------



## Pacers Fan

thekid said:


> Same thing I said when the Lakers played the Knicks yesterday, who's going to guard Kobe? At least Indy can do better than NY since they have a couple guys in Freddie Jones and Granger to try and slow Kobe down. I'm quite sure Smush won't get abused the same way Anthony Johnson took it to him the last time these teams met. Indy's bench has the capability to be a pivotal factor here.


Rick should throw many players at Kobe, probably including Anthony Johnson, Stephen Jackson, Freddie Jones, and Danny Granger. Keep him mind, all 4 are good defenders (when Jackson gives effort, he is) and have different defensive styles, so Kobe might not be going for 40. Don't worry about AJ abusing Smush. Worry about Sarunas.


----------



## StephenJackson

Kobe is going to kill us. We have nobody to stop him.

Lakers 104
Pacers 88


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

I feel more confident about winning tonight because we're playing at home, so I know we'll give more effort, and also it's Peja's first game in Indy, and I expect the fans to be rocking the house the whole night...

Can't wait for this game....


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Good luck to the Pacers. You guys deserve a win with all of the **** you've had to put up with (and still continue to play hard). I really hope my team comes out on top, but it wouldn't break my heart to see a loss to the Pacers.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Good luck to the Pacers. You guys deserve a win with all of the **** you've had to put up with (and still continue to play hard). I really hope my team comes out on top, but it wouldn't break my heart to see a loss to the Pacers.



:cheers: :cheers: ...

Good luck...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## justasking?

I really hope the Pacers can win this one, specially since its a home game. Its been a tough road for you guys. What I admire about your team is despite the injuries, your players seem to always give it all they've got. A lot of key players have been injured but stilll, you've fought well. Hope you'll be rewarded soon. Good luck tonight! :cheers:


----------



## StephenJackson

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Good luck to the Pacers. You guys deserve a win with all of the **** you've had to put up with (and still continue to play hard). I really hope my team comes out on top, but it wouldn't break my heart to see a loss to the Pacers.



Thanks bro, good luck to you as well.


----------



## Pacersthebest

Hmmm why not.

99-92 Pacers.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

justasking? said:


> I really hope the Pacers can win this one, specially since its a home game. Its been a tough road for you guys. What I admire about your team is despite the injuries, your players seem to always give it all they've got. A lot of key players have been injured but stilll, you've fought well. Hope you'll be rewarded soon. Good luck tonight! :cheers:



Thanx doggy, and nice win last night... :cheers: :cheers: ...





*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan

12-2 Indy 4 minutes into the game. What've I missed?


----------



## Pacers Fan

Wow. Pollard fouls Mihm, Smush hits a 3, and Kobe hits. Now the Pacers are only up 3.


----------



## Pacersthebest

Pacers Fan said:


> 12-2 Indy 4 minutes into the game. What've I missed?


Enjoy the moment.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Are we not paying attention at all? Saras ran down the court instead of catching a pass, and Harrison and Freddie almost completely missed a rebound which bounced directly to them, because they were getting back on defense. Wow.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

We're having way too many TO's...

S-Jax is playing much better, and Peja is hopefully getting in a groove...

gotta cut down the turnovers, and we'll be allright...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

It must be the braids!!!...

nice play Pollard, too bad you got your 3rd. foul...

Harrison only has 1 though, and is playing great...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Nice dunk A.J.!!!...

Another TO...

Jackson steals it, passes it to Peja...

Nice pass S-Jax (4 assists)...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Granger with a nice J, but another TO...

Bryant is having a quiet night so far we need to take advantage of it..



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan

Jackson's hurt! He hit his head on Cook's shin really hard.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

NOOO!!!...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan

Jackson had to be carried out by Pollard and Harrison. ****.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Man that's the last thing we need right now...

Why do we have such bad luck...why...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan

Granger for 3! Pacers up 10.

Jackson is on a stretcher. ****!

Jones for 3!

47-34 Pacers with under a minute left in the half.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

They just said he couldnt walk to the lockeroom had to go out on a stretcher :curse: :curse: ...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Peja!!!...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan

Peja for 3! Pacers up 16. Bryant hits. Jones hits. Wow.


----------



## Pacersthebest

WHY do we have such bad luck :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## Pacers Fan

Kobe was booed near the end of the half when he had the ball. He misses, then AJ is rejected.

42-37 Pacers at the half.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

What the .... you doing AJ...

Still it was a good half...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Banjoriddim

This isn't fair :curse: Even if we win it will be bitter. I hope this isnt something really serious.


----------



## justasking?

Good game for you guys so far! Nice! But I heard that Jackson was injured??? Is it serious? I hope he is well?


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

justasking? said:


> But I heard that Jackson was injured??? Is it serious? I hope he is well?


It doesn't sound good at all...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Pacersthebest said:


> WHY do we have such bad luck :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:



UFO's???...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## justasking?

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> It doesn't sound good at all...
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!*


Whatever it is, I hope it isn't too serious. I hate it when players get injured. Not only does it create problems for the team, but more importantly, it makes it difficult for that player to play up to his full potential. Hope all is well!


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Jackson going down didn't even matter...

God I hate Brian Cook and Luke Walton. What a couple of bums...


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Damian Necronamous said:


> Jackson going down didn't even matter...



It does matter for us...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan

Damian Necronamous said:


> Jackson going down didn't even matter...
> 
> God I hate Brian Cook and Luke Walton. What a couple of bums...


I'd love to have Luke Walton. He's not great, but passing SF's are always nice.

Well, Jackson's been carried out via Ambulance. Probably a severe concussion or a back injury.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Peja needs to continue to stay aggresive in the 2nd. half...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan

Peja for 3. His 16th point.

57-41 Pacers with under 11 minutes left in the 3rd.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Peja for 3!!!...

16 pts so far...

Keep it up..

*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Harrison!!!...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Nice defense Freddie...

Bryant still struggling...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Feddie missed the reverse dunk, but he got the 3 instead!!!...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Diable

No ucash for me...Looks like Peja may be headed for thirty


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Nice airball Kobe... :biggrin: ...

Peja with another 3!!!...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan

Freddie Jones! Wow! Where did that come from?


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Freddie with the facial!!!...

Pacers by 23...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacersthebest

20 point lead? What's wrong with us


----------



## Pacers Fan

Kobe with a tough 3. And so it begins...


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Surprise we're winning the points in the paint...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Nice pass Peja...

Foster with the layup...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Pacers Fan said:


> Kobe with a tough 3. And so it begins...



Naah...

Not tonight...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## StephenJackson

Peja is playing his butt off out there.

So glad to have this guy!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Danny!!! Danny!!!..


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

How big is the house L.A. is gonna build with all those bricks.... :biggrin: ...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacersthebest

Indiana Pacers :banana: :banana:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Harrison is playing great...

Grabbing every rebound....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan

Peja with a ****ing terrible shot. I thought Saras had bad shot selection.

82-62 Pacers entering the 4th.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

End of the 4th. qtr...

Score: Blowout... :banana: :banana: ...

Kobe who???...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo

Are we winning because Jackson is out?


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Pacers Fan said:


> Peja with a ****ing terrible shot.



Yeah but the clock was gonna stop, and he wanted to end the qtr. with a 3...

Still he's had a great homecoming...

Points and rebounds...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Larry Legend said:


> Are we winning because Jackson is out?


..

We're moving the ball alot better...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan

What a shot by Freddie. Was he horizontal in the air?


----------



## Pacersthebest

Fred Jones :banana: 

Please resign him!


----------



## Pacers Fan

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Yeah but the clock was gonna stop, and he wanted to end the qtr. with a 3...
> 
> Still he's had a great homecoming...
> 
> Points and rebounds...


We had like 3 seconds left and he took that. We could've easily found a better shot. He could've pump faked.

Jeff Foster hits a long jumper. Wow.


----------



## Pacersthebest

BTW what is wrong with Croshere?


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Timeout Indy...


67-90 Pacers....

Early 4th qtr...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Pacersthebest said:


> BTW what is wrong with Croshere?



Concussion...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

We're 1 shy of having 50 rebounds!!!...




*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan

Peja for 3! We might win by 30.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Peja with another tre!!!...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacersthebest

Tinsley
Jackson
Bender
Croshere
O'neal

Nice line up of injured players.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Danny Granger with a near Freddie-ish dunk. I never knew he had that ability.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Pacersthebest said:


> Tinsley
> Jackson
> Bender
> Croshere
> O'neal
> 
> Nice line up of injured players.



 :curse: ...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan

Granger misses another layup, and Cook follows up with a dunk. Carlisle calls a timeout while up 22 with 3:30 left. Awesome.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Pacers Fan said:


> Danny Granger with a near Freddie-ish dunk. I never knew he had that ability.



Yeah I'm surprise too, wished he would've made it though...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Eddie Gill sighting...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan

Gill is in! He refuses to take a wide open jumpshot, but Harrison gets a hook instead.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Harrison DENIES Wafer. Gill almost makes a 3.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Harrison denies Bynum, who is then fouled by Granger.

99-75 Indy with 1:30 left in the game.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Eddie Gill to David Harrison and the foul. Gill got an assist!


----------



## Pacersthebest

100+ plus since a lot of games.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Granger misses a tip-slam off a FT. Bynum then completes an alley-oop. Granger needs to work on his inside offensive game. Two missed dunks and 3-4 missed layups.

Gill was fouled and goes to the FT line! He scores!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Eddie Gill shake and bake, and is fouled... :biggrin: 





*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan

Gill fouled again! Why? I have no idea.

He hits again! 4 points and an assist for Gill.

Why were the Lakers shooting near the end?


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

PACERS WIN!!! PACERS WIN!!!!.....

FINALLY!!!!


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Pacers Fan said:


> Gill fouled again! Why? I have no idea.
> 
> He hits again! 4 points and an assist for Gill.
> 
> Why were the Lakers shooting near the end?



LOL...

Who knows....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo

We probably won because Pacers Fan made the game thread, I'm a jinx.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Final Score: 105-79 Pacers

Pacers Fan- 22
Jermaniac Fan- 25
Pacerholic- 20
Banjoriddim- 24
StephenJackson- DQ'd
Pacersthebest- 19

Winner- Pacersthebest


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Larry Legend said:


> We probably won because Pacers Fan made the game thread, I'm a jinx.



:biggrin: :biggrin: ....




*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacersthebest

Pacers Fan said:


> Final Score: 105-79 Pacers
> 
> Winner- Pacersthebest


Double victory :banana: 

3.30 AM, time to sleep :biggrin:


----------



## StephenJackson

Well, what's the latest on Jax?


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Pacersthebest said:


> Double victory :banana:
> 
> 3.30 AM, time to sleep :biggrin:



Congrats, and good night... :cheers: ....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

StephenJackson said:


> Well, what's the latest on Jax?



No word yet...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PacersguyUSA

Sounds like Peja was a beast. Good to see that.


Pacers win big, and Jasikevisius plays awful. That's like the perfect scenerio in my mind.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Jackson update: Nothing broken, but he hurt his hip.


----------



## spongyfungy

Pacers Fan said:


> Jackson update: Nothing broken, but he hurt his hip.


 That's good. I just heard that too on the postgame show.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Pacers Fan said:


> Jackson update: Nothing broken, but he hurt his hip.



Good news I guess...

I'm just glad nothing's broken...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## rock747

Peja looked great. Hard to watch the brutal fall by Jackson. He's the one guy on the Pacers that is always playing. You know when he's hurt, he must really be hurt. Interestingly enough, the Pacers played great after he was injured. Great ball movement up-tempo, Really fun to watch.


----------



## NR 1

Nice win over Lakers..!
Strong game by Peja!


----------



## jdohman

wow. What did I miss. I didnt even realize there was a game tonight. Peja just tearing it up! :banana: 

Jeff looks like he had a great game as well. 15 points and 13 boards. If he could do that nightly ..o man.

Another great game by danger as well.

so bad saras had a off shooting night


----------



## justasking?

Congratulations on the win guys! Nice game by Peja too!! Great shooting night for him and a lot of rebounds too. Hope this is the start of good things for your team. :clap: More than that, I was happy to hear that Jackson didn't suffer any serious injury after that fall. Hope he recovers soon. :cheers:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Thanks for the free *** beating. We really enjoyed it.


----------



## Auggie

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Thanks for the free *** beating. We really enjoyed it.


aww hehe. good luck with your next game :cheers:


----------



## jokeaward

Well, Peja paced this game. That's pretty sweet scoring and was so ho-hum two years ago. I definitely need his fantasy production, too (he and Redd are doomed to share one or zero good games a night).

Of course the 13 boards were unexpected. Maybe Bird flipped a switch after the press conference or something.


----------

